# Favorite razor



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Ladies what is your favorite razor. Do you like those built in moisture strip things? Does anyone not shave and wax or use an epilator instead? Do you use soap, shaving cream, or conditioner?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I alternate between Venus Comfort Glide or Schick Intuition razors. I don't usually need to use anything else, but sometimes will opt for a small amount of whatever hair conditioner happens to be in the shower when shaving my legs if they're particularly dry.

I don't wax or use an epilator because I find those options painful and I have extremely sensitive skin.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

I use Gillette Venus Simply 3 or Gillette Venus Sensitive. The little bands of moisture strips are fine. I too use hair conditioner for a shave cream. I have tried the ones with the bars of soap or the replaceable cartridges with moisturizer bars and I find them too high maintenance and more expensive than the disposables.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I used to use the Gillette Venus. We switched to Dollar Shave Club about 3 years ago. They work great and are so inexpensive. I do buy shaving gel but will use conditioner if we run out.


----------

